# emerge app-admin/mbr scheitert

## Martux

Sowohl mbr-1.1.5 als auch mbr-1.1.9 lassen sich nicht emergen...

Ich möchte gerade die Sysrescuecd (http://www.sysresccd.org) auf einen USB-Stick installieren und brauche dieses tool...

1) Die CFLAGS bei denen auch Audacity spinnt 

2) Failsafe (Core2Duo) ?*bet*?

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"          

```

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/mbr-1.1.9/work/mbr-1.1.9/harness'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c args.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c bios.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c event.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c harness.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c mbr.c

bios.c: In Funktion »handle_int_13«:

bios.c:112: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:113: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:122: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:123: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:128: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:139: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:142: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:168: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c: In Funktion »handle_int_16«:

bios.c:207: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:219: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c: In Funktion »handle_int_1a«:

bios.c:234: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c:235: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

bios.c: In Funktion »handle_int_e4«:

bios.c:291: Warnung: Dereferenzierung eines Type-Pun-Zeigers verletzt strict-aliasing-Regeln

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c output.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c process.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c time.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mbr\" -DVERSION=\"1.1.9\" -I. -I.     -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -g -m32 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c vm86.c

vm86.c:15: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers or »...« before »vm86«

vm86.c:15: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers or »...« before »fn«

vm86.c:15: Fehler: expected declaration specifiers or »...« before »v86«

vm86.c:15: Warnung: »int« ist Standardtyp in Deklaration von »_syscall2«

vm86.c: In Funktion »vm86_run«:

vm86.c:77: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »vm86«

make[1]: *** [vm86.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/mbr-1.1.9/work/mbr-1.1.9/harness'

make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/mbr-1.1.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 662:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/mbr-1.1.9/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-admin/mbr-1.1.9:

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/mbr-1.1.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 662:   Called die

```

----------

## UTgamer

app-admin/mbr läuft nicht auf allen x86_64 Systemen!

Mit der prescott Einstellung und einem Multilibsystem müßte es eigentlich gehen.

Wenn garnichts geht dann eine chroot 32 Bit Umgebung erstellen.

PS:

nocona und -ffast-math, ist das überhaupt für alles stabil?

----------

## Martux

Hallo, hätte dazu sagen sollen, daß es sich um ein 32bit-System handelt.

Da hat bis auf audacity mit march=nocona alles sauber durchkompiliert.

Zumindest mit march=prescott sollte es aber auf jeden Fall gehen.

Gibt es denn vlt. noch andere Möglichkeiten den MBR zu schreiben?

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## Martux

Es scheint Bug-Nr 167707 zu sein...

Keine Lösung in Sicht? Wie kann ich alternativ dazu einen master boot record erstellen?

----------

